
Writing an LLVM-IR Compiler in Rust: Getting Started - yberreby
http://blog.ulysse.io/2016/07/03/llvm-getting-started.html
======
bluejekyll
This is pretty cool.

What I don't quite get out of the article is in what situations this will be
used?

